# Hawaii Reviews for September 2005



## billhall (Sep 2, 2005)

Hawaii reviews for September 2005


----------



## billhall (Sep 2, 2005)

*Kuhio Banyan/Oahu   Kona Hawaiian Village/Big Island*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kuhio Banyan
Reviewer:  Alan Mace​Island: Oahu​

Kona Hawaiian Village by the Sea
Reviewer:  Alan Mace​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 7, 2005)

*Kapulanikai Vacation Suites, Maui   08/27/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kapulanikai Vacation Suites
Reviewer:  Stacey Giles​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 19, 2005)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       7/31/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Marriott Waiohai Beach Club
Reviewer:  Tina Shaw​Island: Kauai​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 19, 2005)

*Royal Aloha Village by the Sea/RAVC, Maui,   8/22/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Royal Aloha Village by the Sea/RAVC
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 27, 2005)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   9/27/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------

